# Help please!! Network video cameras



## tech2000 (Jul 3, 2008)

Has anyone used those IP Network Security Cameras at all? I convinced my director to buy one because we needed a video monitor focused on the stage in the dressing room. The framerate for 640x480 was actually 30 fps.
Just wanted to get people's opinion on using them.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 4, 2008)

They can be quite a useful tool. I haven't used an IP Network type of camera, I usually use a standard security camera running RG-6 to where ever I need. Also, if you can pick up an IR emmitter, it will help your SM immensely when calling a cue from a blackout.


----------



## Sean (Jul 4, 2008)

tech2000 said:


> Has anyone used those IP Network Security Cameras at all? I convinced my director to buy one because we needed a video monitor focused on the stage in the dressing room. The framerate for 640x480 was actually 30 fps.
> Just wanted to get people's opinion on using them.



Please be aware that most networked cameras have a bit of lag (depending on quality, that may be either the camera, or the network). It's usually fine for security, but may not be appropriate if someone is calling cues off what they're seeing on the screen.

Just something to keep in mind.

--Sean


----------



## Hughesie (Jul 6, 2008)

we use one at school the old av guy put it in, here is my low down on it. bad quality slow frame rate and large delay, the sm needs a proper view and don't recommend an IPcam system.

Also ours wasn't cheap axis media if you want to look up company


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 7, 2008)

I've definately noticed the delay...however, the frame rate on my camera (maybe it's newer technology?) is 30 fps and performs exactly as a normal security camera would (except for the delay). The quality is fine. However, I think I am going to have to find something else for the SM (this video will be fine for in the dressing room).

Thanks for the input everyone! Continue to post your thoughts here if you like! I'm always interested to listen in!


----------



## krhodus (Jul 9, 2008)

Part of my current job at the zoo I work at is to help manage and install close to a hundred cameras, a good majority of which are IP-based. While IP-based do offer the flexibility of being able to be viewed remotely, they hardly ever give real time video. Are you looking to be able to have multiple locations view it at once? Does only one of the locations need to see it in real time? If so you have two basic options. Ditch the IP camera and buy a IP/Video converter box (like a flexwatch) or a network-based DVR and install a security camera OR keep the IP camera and just install a security camera and run coax to your location. I HIGHLY recommend the Speco VL-66 camera. It is a color/B&W infared camera. While the IR arrary on it only throws 50', the camera is a .5 lux camera so you shouldn't have any problem seeing with it. Let me know if you have any more questions about this. I also have a published paper I wrote on this subject talking about using a DVR to record animal births.

Kevin


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

We basically went with the network camera because then we wouldn't have to run cable. We don't have a very easy way of running cable that we could keep up permanently and out of the way. We are using it for a monitor in our green room (only going to one source at a time) and then after shows, using it as a security camera so our theater manager can see what is going on in the theater at all times.
Would it be possible to get a copy of that paper you published?


----------



## krhodus (Jul 9, 2008)

How is it ran? Just an ethernet cable from your camera to where? If it is not plugged directly into the network, you can get whats called a video bauln that basically connects to either end of your network cable and converts an analog video signal to be ran over ethernet and then reconverted back to ethernet. PM me your email for the paper.


----------



## tech2000 (Jul 9, 2008)

The camera is plugged into a wall port at my school. The port is a connection for the network, and then we just use a desktop computer at the other end.


----------



## krhodus (Jul 9, 2008)

Well i would talk to an IT person to see if it is in any way possible to either direct patch that jack to another one or to be able to put the balun where ever that port terminates and run coax from there. Coax is fairly easy to run and the runs can be quite long, so you might just look at running it to your camera.


----------



## SHARYNF (Jul 10, 2008)

You have been given a lot of good options
here are a few more. Vbrick made a mpeg1 encoder that used to cost a fortune but keeps showing up on ebay for 50-100 dollars (the 3200) Iuse these on occasion, they allow you to set the transmission rate (if you can allocate 1.5 m the quality is vhs level, supports audio and video. you can view it on a pc with a software program, 


The other option is to look at wireless. Sometimes the environment would support it, sometimes not. 

Sharyn


----------

